# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Laboratory (APL),  Laurel, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Website - jhuapl.edu

youtube.com/jhuapl

twitter.com/jhuapl

linkedin.com/company/johns-hopkins-university-applied-physics-laboratory

instagram.com/johnshopkinsapl

Applied Physics Laboratory on Wikipedia

Director - Ralph Semmel

Projects:

Dragonfly, spacecraft and mission to Titan

Flying Fish Unmanned Aerial-Aquatic Vehicle (UAAV)

APL High-Speed Swarming Unmanned Surface Vessel (USV) Project

CRACUNS, Corrosion Resistant Aerial Covert Unmanned Nautical System

intelligent co-robots

Revolutionizing Prosthetics

Robo Sally, bimanual dexterous robotic platform

----------


## Airicist

Home of the Robots: The Intelligent Systems Center

Published on Sep 9, 2019




> The Intelligent Systems Center at the Johns Hopkins Applied Physics Lab is a center of excellence at APL for cross-disciplinary research in machine learning, robotics, autonomous systems and applied neuroscience. The ISC is home to the Intelligent Systems Group within the Research and Exploratory Development Department and offers an array of unique lab spaces and capabilities that support intelligent systems research and development from across APL.

----------

